# Aromasin (Exemestane) dosage



## Smad1

I'm #165 with 12% bf. starting a test c 500mg pw for 12-16 weeks cycle soon and was wondering about aromasin dosage.

i was initially planning to do 12.5mg EOD, but I've been reading about AI's and peoples experiences after blood tests, i found a case where the guy was larger than me, and had taken 12.5mg ED but it completely crashed his estrogen. I'd like to avoid that.
i was also reading William Llewellyn's Anabolics and this is something that caught my eye: from the side effects of testosterone cypionate, in the cardiovascular side effects section 

"... a tendency to reduce 
HDL (good) cholesterol values and increase  LDL (bad) 
cholesterol values, which may shift the  HDL to  LDL 
balance in  a direction that  favors  greater risk  of 
arteriosclerosis.  The  relative  impact  of  an 
anabolic/androgenic steroid on serum lipids is dependant 
on the dose, route of administration (oral vs. injectable), 
type of steroid (aromatizable or non-aromatizable), and 
level  of  resistance  to  hepatic  metabolism. 


Anabolic/androgenic steroids may also adversely affect 
blood pressure and triglycerides,  reduce  endothelial 
relaxation, and support left ventricular hypertrophy, all 
potentially increasing  the risk of cardiovascular disease 
and myocardial infarction. 
Testosterone tends to have a much less dramatic impact 
on cardiovascular risk factors than synthetic steroids... The  aromatization  of 
testosterone  to estradiol also helps to  mitigate the 
negative effects of androgens on serum lipids. In  one 
study, 280 mg per week of testosterone ester (enanthate) 
had a slight but not statistically significant effect on HDL 
cholesterol after 12 weeks, but when taken  with an 
aromatase inhibitor a strong (25%) decrease was seen.456 
Studies using 300 mg of testosterone ester (enanthate) 
per week for 20 weeks without an aromatase inhibitor 
demonstrated only a 130/0 decrease in  HDL cholesterol, 
while at 600 mg the  reduction  reached  21
negative impact of aromatase inhibition should be taken 
into  consideration  before such  drug is  added to 
testosterone therapy. "

Earlier in the book he was talking about the dosage of aromasin, and his listed standard mg dosgae of aromasin, he said often 25mg every day, but seeing as how lower dosages are crashing estrogen of guys larger than me, with more aromatising cycles, i don't think i'll need to get near a 25mg dosage for a while.


would a dosage of 6.25mg EOD be kosher?

when would i know to up the dosage? 

id rather not wait for some any breast enlargement or any activity in that region for that matter, i have reason to believe i'm prone to gyno, i remember feeling nipple sensetivity during puberty, then again, many of my peers reported nipple sensitivity during puberty as well so maybe i'm just paranoid.


----------



## 63Vette

Start at 12.5 eod brother... adjust if you need to. Aromisin is a suicide inhibitor and 12.5 mg eod will leave you some estro floating around ... it's the perfect dose for me... and the size has very VERY little to do with dose .... quality of test, amount of free test, rate of conversion and homeostasis and many other factors are ahead of size. Don't over think this bro. 12.5mg eod.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## gymrat827

i have 25mg caps so i do 25mg 2x a wk.  maybe 3 if i wana be dryer.  its easy to gauge how much you need after a lil while with it.


----------



## Christosterone

When running gear over 400mgs test, I wait till third week then run 12.5 eod, it's half life is a ill over a day...unless you start seeing sides, then up it to 25.


----------



## SAD

How old are you?  How tall are you?  What are your calories at per day? 165lbs at 12% and you thought it was time to juice?  [Shakes head slowly and sadly], I digress.


----------



## Smad1

SAD said:


> How old are you?  How tall are you?  What are your calories at per day? 165lbs at 12% and you thought it was time to juice?  [Shakes head slowly and sadly], I digress.



i'm 5'9" and 22 years old.

i understand what i'm getting myself into, I'm not here to be berated or lectured. Though i appreciate the concern.


----------



## pirovoliko

12.5 EOD after a couple fo weeks and up accordingly as estro sides popup of worsen.  Thats a beginning.


----------



## j2048b

when i first started my trt, i was taking 12.5 eod, up until the 2nd or third week and it fucked my e2 levels down!! to the point that i had to stop with aromasin, and wait for a week or two so my e2 climbed a bit higher, i then started taking 25mlg 1 time a week and i was golden after that, not sure why but thats what i used and still use, except for today, my nipples were sensitive so i took 25 mlg plus another 12.5 and all is well!!


----------



## SAD

Smad1 said:


> i'm 5'9" and 22 years old.
> 
> i understand what i'm getting myself into, I'm not here to be berated or lectured. Though i appreciate the concern.



Well I'm glad you see it for what it is, concern.  Concern for you because you turned to AAS before it was necessary and at too early an age, but also concern for other natural kids who may read this and think that it's ok for them to start using gear even though they are young and haven't figured out how to maximize their natural gains yet.

I will be the first one to say that I highly doubt many, if any, of us waited until we were truly at our maximum potential naturally before resorting to AAS, but you at least have to figure out how to make your body respond using food and training before going the chemically assisted route.

Good luck, and listen to the advice given in this thread.  It has been sound and will get you started down the right path towards learning your own body.


----------



## NbleSavage

gymrat827 said:


> i have 25mg caps so i do 25mg 2x a wk.  maybe 3 if i wana be dryer.  its easy to gauge how much you need after a lil while with it.



Same protocol for me.


----------



## gymrat827

pirovoliko said:


> 12.5 EOD after a couple fo weeks and up accordingly as estro sides popup of worsen.  Thats a beginning.



were not here to bash you.... most of us would of liked for you to be 24 and a bit bigger than where your at before you started with aas.  

like 180-190 or so.  than your at the point where you will need to work so hard natty to gain more its almost impossible unless you only bodybuild (no job, cooking urself 6 meals a day, perfect sleep, etc etc)


----------



## Jurgenaut

Less is more for ai. If you aren’t having sides why just blindly dose it? Bloodwork 4 weeks in go from there. Start low 6.25-12.5 on pin days something like that and dial it in.


----------

